# Visalia CA vintage bike ride



## jacob9795 (Nov 26, 2016)

Vintage bike ride in Visalia CA hosted by me.
I'm going to do a 13mi loop with friends and family on 12/17/16 (see flyer for details) in my hometown. At the end of the ride we'll hit up Brewbakers for some brew.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 26, 2016)

This is how it all starts. Have fun!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 26, 2016)

Hmmm,might be doable.


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 16, 2016)

Hope to be there tomorrow!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 17, 2016)

Cool! I'm truing a rim right now instead of grading papers . Bring a jacket!


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks jacob9795 for organizing this ride! Great people,cool bikes. Good turnout for a (California) cold morning. A few bikes weren't around at the end but here's a selection:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2016)

Man,if I did't have to work this weekend I'd be up there with you guys


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 17, 2016)

Ya Visalia.....48 - 55........it's minus 51 in SD......I'm only a few miles south of you and still wear shorts everyday. Sorry I missed this one. Nice looking bikes.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 17, 2016)

I had blast! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 18, 2016)

It's gotta be -5 in the Central Valley


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 18, 2016)

It 5 below 60 degrees!! This extreme wheather is brutal! I can't ride in sandles today. I will need to wear shoes.


----------

